# Pecan tree leaves and shells



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I am wanting to. Clean up yards and pick up pecans for extra money. I would rake everything into a pile and then separate the pecans from the leaves, black pecan pods and crushed pecans. The pecans would be split with the home owner 50/50 and I would bag and haul off the leaves and stuff. So I thought it would be a great food source for goats. However I'm worried about them eating the black pods and actual crushed pecans. Are pecans poison to goats? Will it hurt them if they eat the pods. My goats aren't picky and almost never waste any hay. So pretty sure they will eat anything I put in front of them. Lol the pasture is bare now so they have no browse unless I do this.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I haven't seen Pecans on any Goat toxic plant lists. I honestly do not know about the pods. I'm interested to hear others responses too. I think the leaves would be a nice treat or fed in moderation, but not as food source. Since you will be in gathering stuff from other people's yards, I would ask if any chemicals have been used. Plus consider what other plant debris you may be raking up.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I never even thought about pesticides and stuff on the lawns. Something to think about.


----------

